# Concepts for recitals...



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello there,
I'm in the thinking box for interesting concepts for recitals. Been in some meetings with music business people concerning starting up a classical recital series in my hometown. I thought having a recital was enough work...So I'm trying to ask how to sell music. What can draw people to the church, culture center or café? I had a successful pub recital, but I new all 20 in the audience. I started out thinking how can I get more gigs, but suddenly felt that was a bit egocentric. Would love to have a string quartet visit the town. I've been told to have have a "red thread" and a name for my concept, and what my vision and dream is.
Maybe this has been discussed before? I have some ideas like "Songs without words" for cello or violin and guitar, and "the sound of America" for string quartet and guitar. Those are my dream projects and I play the guitar 

Your thoughts are welcome!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The most interesting recital I went to featured a cellist and a percussionist, each played a few solo pieces and then they did some pieces they both performed on. I found it made for an interesting variety and a certain diversity that you don't get at a recital featuring just one solo performer.

Another thing I think is important is having some diversity in the styles of music performed. I once went to a guitar recital featuring Carlos Perez, however was unaware that his set would feature only classical era guitar works (mostly by obscure Latin American composers) in my opinion it created a mono-mood and very boring recital.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

To help build a draw to the performances, business cards and fliers might be a good option...hope that kind of helps!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Guitar-wise, I think a Ponce recital would be nice.

If a string quartet does decide to visit, there are a lot more options. For example, Paganini's guitar quartets.


----------

